# effacement carte SD impossible!



## beacheur (31 Octobre 2007)

Salut!

J'ai acheter une carte SD de 1 go pour mettre des documents dessus.Pas de probleme il y a une semaine pour placer plein de documents dedans,mais aujourd'hui impossible d'effacer les fichiers qu'elle contient.

J'ai d'abord fait avec "lire les informations" et je voit que je suis en lecture seulement,et impossible de changer pour se mettre en lecture et écriture.

Je change donc de session,pour aller dans celle de l'administrateur(je suis moi aussi admin de l'ordi aussi mais bon),et la toujours le même probleme.

J'ai aussi essayer avec utilitaire de disque dans les 2 sessions mais il ne peut pas l'effacer.

quelques précisions:Je suis sous mac OS 10.4.10,je ne vient donc pas de passer a leopard,ma carte SD n'est pas verrouillée physiquement.


Si quelqu'un a une ptite idée ce serait cool....


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2007)

Essaie de la reformater avec Utilitaires Disques


----------



## beacheur (31 Octobre 2007)

beacheur a dit:


> J'ai aussi essayer avec utilitaire de disque dans les 2 sessions mais il ne peut pas l'effacer.



Il ne veut pas non plus la formater


merci quand même


----------



## beacheur (2 Novembre 2007)

salut

J'ai un peu avancer,j'ai pu la formater en la mettant dans un appareil photo,mais elle reste toujours en lecture seulement quand je la met dans mon imac...

J'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi!

Personne n'aurais une ptite idée??

merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2007)

quel est le format de cette carte? ESt-ce du FAT32? ou du NTFS???


----------



## beacheur (2 Novembre 2007)

salut!

Quand je fait "lire les informations",cela m'indique que c'est du "MS-DOS(fat 16)"

j'espere que ca va faire avancer le schmiblik...


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2007)

non.... c'est vraiment bizarre

Quand tu dis qu'Utilitaire Disque ne veut pas l'effacer, comment essaies-tu de l'effacer?
As-tu essay&#233; de la reformatter via l'onglet "Partitionner" d'Utilitaire Disques (en choisissant ensuite "Une seule partition" et format MS/Dos) ?


----------



## beacheur (2 Novembre 2007)

Eh bien non je ne peut même pas,car le texte reste en grisé...Apparement il ne veut y toucher car il est en lecture seule...

J'envoie la capture avec:


----------



## monvilain (2 Novembre 2007)

Tu n'as pas les droits en ecriture: donc tu ne peux pas formater.

R&#233;tablit ces droits.

Ca fonctionne comme &#231;a pour les fichiers donc j'imagine que cela sera pareil pour une m&#233;moire.

Pomme +i sur le disque mont&#233; sur le bureau puis "proprietaire et autorisation"


----------



## beacheur (3 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais le probleme Jeancharleslast c'est que je ne peut pas retablir les droits!
regarde sur la capture:



A moins que ce soit moi qui m'y prenne mal?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2007)

Tu n'as pas une machine qui puisse d&#233;marrer (en natif, pas sous "Classic") sous Mac OS 9, lui ne g&#232;re pas les droits, tu pourrais ainsi v&#233;rifier si il ne s'agit pas d'un verrouillage mat&#233;riel (genre le mini bouton qui n'actionne pas le commutateur comme il faudrait sur la cl&#233.


----------



## beacheur (3 Novembre 2007)

ben non je n'ai pas sa sous la main mon imac G3 demarre tr&#232;s mal et j'ai enlev&#233; son disque dur....

Je crois que je suis bon pour r&#233;investir 10 euros....


----------



## MagicLudovic (3 Novembre 2007)

Essayes avec Image Rescue :

http://www.lexar.com/drivers/index.html

Ludo.


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2007)

PLus bas sur la fen&#234;tre d'info en ayant cliqu&#233; sur D&#233;tail, en face de propri&#233;taire si tu as System par exemple, est-ce que tu n'as pas un cadenas sur lquel tu peux cliquer pour le d&#233;verrouiller et changer le propri&#233;taire???


----------



## beacheur (4 Novembre 2007)

non ce serait trop beau..regarde 2-3 post plus haut il y a la capture et je n'ai pas de petit cadenas a deverouiller....

Je vais essayer avec image rescue...


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2007)

je ne sais pas... sur ta capture d'&#233;cran on ne voit pas en-dessous de Propri&#233;taire et autorisations... hors c'est dans D&#233;tail que le nom du propri&#233;taire s'affiche avec un cadenas pour en changer.


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Novembre 2007)

Va dans un terminal, puis dans /Volume, trouves ta carte et fais ls -l et regarde ce que ça te donne...
A+


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> je ne sais pas... sur ta capture d'écran on ne voit pas en-dessous de Propriétaire et autorisations... hors c'est dans Détail que le nom du propriétaire s'affiche avec un cadenas pour en changer.



C'est normal que l'on ne voit rien car après c'est fini,il n'y a plus rien dans la fenetre.Je vais reposter une image pour vous montrez et en même temps essayer via le terminal(que je maitrise mal)

En fait en dessous de propriétaire et autorisations,il me met que je suis en lecture seul,et ne me propose pas d'avoir les "détails" comme sur ta capture.Regarde:


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Va dans un terminal, puis dans /Volume, trouves ta carte et fais ls -l et regarde ce que ça te donne...
> A+



Tu pourrais m'expliquer plus précisement stp? quand tu dit va dans un terminal,tu parle de l'application terminal?

Que faire ensuite?


merci!


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Novembre 2007)

beacheur a dit:


> Tu pourrais m'expliquer plus précisement stp? quand tu dit va dans un terminal,tu parle de l'application terminal?
> 
> Que faire ensuite?
> 
> ...



Le terminal se trouve dans les utilitaires, 
Dans le terminal tu tapes:
cd /Volume
(un truc utile, tu commences à taper /Vol et tu tapes sur tab, il y a une auto-complétion...)
ça veut dire que tu te rends dans le dossier Volume, ou sont montés les différents volume (disques) de ton ordi... 
tu tapes une fois dans à cet endroit:
 ls -l
ça va te lister les dossiers qui se trouve à cet endroit et te donner plusieurs renseignements sur chacun d'eux, il devrait y en avoir un qui correspondra à ta carte (le nom peut varier)....
Essaies déjà ça, nous verrons ensuite pour l'effacement et si nécessaire pour les autorisations
A bientôt


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2007)

salut,merci de la r&#233;ponse mais j'arrive a rien...

voila ce qui me dit quand je l'ouvre:

Last login: Sat Nov 17 16:01:33 on ttyp3
Welcome to Darwin!
imac-g5-de-baptiste-mon nom:~ baptiste$ 

je tape donc cd/volumes

et la il me met:
-bash: cd/volumes: No such file or directory

Je pense que je m'y prend mal mais je sais pas pourquoi...

merci d'avance


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Novembre 2007)

beacheur a dit:


> salut,merci de la r&#233;ponse mais j'arrive a rien...
> 
> voila ce qui me dit quand je l'ouvre:
> 
> ...


Attention aux espaces, ("cd" est la commande, "/Volume" sa cible, il faut un espace entre les deux) 
cd /Volume
peut &#234;tre un s &#224; la fin
sinon tu tapes juste
cd /
et tu appuies sur tab, il t'affichera toutes les possibilit&#233;s ("/" c'est la racine)
et dedans il devrait y avoir un dossier Volume
A bient&#244;t


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2007)

merci super ca marche,
J'ai donc ma carte qui est indiqu&#233;e dans le terminal

drwxrwxrwx   1 baptiste  baptiste  16384 Oct 31 13:38 CANON_DC

Je fait quoi maintenant?merci de ton "tutorial"!


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Novembre 2007)

beacheur a dit:


> merci super ca marche,
> J'ai donc ma carte qui est indiqu&#233;e dans le terminal
> 
> drwxrwxrwx   1 baptiste  baptiste  16384 Oct 31 13:38 CANON_DC
> ...



Maintenant tu peux aller regarder ce qu'il ya dedans, 
dans l&#224; ou tu es tu fais 
cd CAN (et ensuite tab pour compl&#233;ter)
l&#224; tu seras dans ta carte
ls -l te permet d'obtenir la liste des fichiers et les d&#233;tails (sans le l tu n'auras que la liste des fichiers....)

drwxrwxrwx: &#231;a veut dire que tout le monde &#224; le droit d'&#233;crire et de lire cette carte
wxr = w (droit en &#233;criture);x (droit en application); r (droit en lecture)
1ere s&#233;rie: toi
2eme s&#233;rie: ton groupe
3eme s&#233;rie: les autres


Normalement tu as les droits pour effacer certains &#233;l&#233;ments du contenu, 
pour ce faire, tu fais 
rm nom_de_ton_fichier
si il refuse tu as l'option
rm -f nom_de_ton_fichier 
-f c'est pour forcer
si &#231;a ne marche toujours pas (ce qui ne devrait pas arriver logiquement)
sudo rm -f nom_de_ton_fichier 
l&#224; c'est c'est l'artillerie lourde, "sudo" c'est pour dire que tu prends les droits root (administrateur) pour faire ta commande c'est pour cela quie l'on te demande le mot de passe ensuite...
A bient&#244;t

Ps: si tu veux effacer un dossier tu dois utiliser 
rm -r (-r c'est pour r&#233;cursif)
et mieux encore
rm -rf (reccursif et option de for&#231;age)

Ps2
des trucs utiles avec cd:
cd ..
retourner en arri&#233;re
cd - 
retourner au dernier dossier visiter
Pour des infos sur les commandes dans un terminal:
man "commande"
par exemple essaies 
man cd
man rm 
man ls


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2007)

salut!

voila ce que m'indique mon terminal:

imac-g5-de-:/Volumes baptiste$ cd CANON_DC/
imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ ls -l
imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ 

autrement dit je ne sais pas trop quoi faire une fois que je suis dans ma carte la commande ls -l ne m'indique rien...


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Novembre 2007)

beacheur a dit:


> salut!
> 
> voila ce que m'indique mon terminal:
> 
> ...



Zut! ça veut probablement dire que la carte à déjà été reconnue mais qu'elle n'est plus montée en effet....
Essaie tout de même un 
ls -a 
(-a pour all)
et ensuite
du -h .
(te donne l'espace utilisé...)
A bientôt

ps: essaie aussi de taper 
mount
et de voir si l'ordinateur affiche la carte en question.....


----------



## beacheur (17 Novembre 2007)

salut bon j'ai taper toutes les commandes je donne ce que je voit si tu veut,mais je pense que c'est mort...

imac-g5-de-:/Volumes baptiste$ cd CANON_DC/
imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ ls -a
.       ..
imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ du -h .
 16K    .
imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ mount
/dev/disk0s3 on / (local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (local)
fdesc on /dev (union)
<volfs> on /.vol
automount -nsl [134] on /Network (automounted)
automount -fstab [172] on /automount/Servers (automounted)
automount -static [172] on /automount/static (automounted)
/dev/disk2s1 on /Volumes/CANON_DC (local, nodev, nosuid, read-only)
imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ 

en tout cas merci de ton aide et du temps passer pour r&#233;pondre a mes questions de newbie,au moins maintenant je maitrise un peu plus le terminal!

a plus!


----------



## FataMorgana (17 Novembre 2007)

beacheur a dit:


> salut bon j'ai taper toutes les commandes je donne ce que je voit si tu veut,mais je pense que c'est mort...
> 
> imac-g5-de-:/Volumes baptiste$ cd CANON_DC/
> imac-g5-de-:/Volumes/CANON_DC baptiste$ ls -a
> ...



Un autre truc tapes 
df -h 
&#231;a te donne l'espace disque libre
A bient&#244;t


----------

